# Ignorant people.



## MeganMafia (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, so this is most likely in the wrong place, but I am a tad bit shocked right now. 
I just got back from the barn that I keep 2 of my horses at and I am ready to strangle someone. 

So, I went out for Remedy and Ebony's farrier appointment and the farriers told me that they were scheduled to do the other horse. I havent met the owners yet, so I decided to take the chance and stay to meet them. The showed up twenty minutes late for their appointment and started yelling at the farrier because he started with out them. (In the contract with the farrier it says if owner isnt present they are allowed to begin) After everyone cooled down, I kindly introduced myself to the younger lady, and she immediately said, "Youre the one with the crazy skinny horse. Get your horse trained for christ sake youre gunna get someone killed." Uhm.....

<Well, Remedy is a slaughter rescue and we are working with a vet to get his weight up after he had several medical problems that stopped him from gaining weight.>

I responded with a stark look and, "excuse me? what the hell are you talking about" 
She proceeded to tell me that she has been trying to RIDE MY HORSE! 
she told me that several times she managed to get on and he proceeded to buck her off.

<At the moment, we are treating him for a severly out of line back and he has had daily chiropracter appointments. And he is not to be ridden because it will cause it to get worse.>

SO, I tried my best to keep calm and explain to her everything that is going on with him. 

THEN! she told me that I was just "making excuses for having an out of control horse" and THEN she told me that "its all good though because she believes she has found the right bit to use" and pulled out one of the bicycle chain bits out of her tack trunk. 

So, by now I have lost all sense of control and I am screaming at her to neer touch my horse again and that I will sue her if she does. 

She CALLED HER MOTHER. and now her mother is threatening legal action. Uhm, are you kidding?????????
Im livid. 


Anyways back to the point of the post, (besides ranting) I was wondering what everyone thought of the situation and what you all thought I should do about it. 


OH AND THANK YOU FOR READING THIS NOVEL!!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

First off, I would tell your parents and the barn owner. Let them hash it out. You would have to talk to someone in your area about the possibility of legal action. She cannot sue you, there is nothing to sue for. But the best thing to do would be to tell your folks and let the adults hash it out.


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

Well some people are just so far up their own *** they don't understand what its like to really care, all they care about is image. AND you should take legal action for endangering the permeant health of your horse by riding him whilst he has back problems. And I am pleased to see that you are defending your horse. Finally I think you should remind your barn manager that no one is to ride your horse and that whilst your horse is at his/her barn, it will be his/her responsibility if something happens to your horse.

OOOPS IT SEEMS THAT I TOO HAVE WRITTEN A BIT TO MUCH, WELL IF YOU HAVE READ THIS I HOPE I HAVE HELPED YOU ?!?!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

How awful! I'd look for another place for your horses, because there's more trouble ahead, with that kind of person, plus I fear for your horses' wellbeing there.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow!!! that is like some kind of bad dream! I would recommend a serious conversation with barn owner, and your parents, if you are a minor, and make it clear that absolutely no one is to ride your horse without permission. If the barn owner can't garauntee that, then definitely find a new place for your horses. That is ridiculous!! And, I wouldn't worry about the threats of legal action- if it wen't to court that woman's daughter would be the one in the wrong. Good luck!!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

:shock:
Its stories like these that make me never want to board a horse (we call it agisting over here..) Scary stuff..
If anyone should be taking legal action its you. Your horse is your property. People cant just go wandering into these barns and ride whatever horse they feel like. Then theres all the physical problems the horse has..
At the least i'd move barns. Like northern said your horses arnt safe there... If she's done it before she'll do it again..


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Personally if she had climbed on one of my horses with out permission she would be looking at the back side of a cop. I would call the sheriff office and have her arrested. Might not sick but she would get the idea real fast.


----------



## MeganMafia (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your replies! 
I have a meeting with the BO tomorrow to discuss everything. 
I am still shocked that someone had the audacity to do that.


----------



## Concealed45 (May 31, 2010)

I see you're in Colorado. Mind if I ask where this is so I never refer anyone to board thier horse there.

Cant believe the nerve of some people !!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I would promptly load my horses into a trailer and take them away. To my backyard if I had to. At this point, there's no way of knowing if they continue to ride your horse, or the general welfare of them at their place. Sorry you had to go through that, and that your rescue may have to suffer for their stupidity. =\


----------



## MeganMafia (Jun 16, 2009)

Concealed45 said:


> I see you're in Colorado. Mind if I ask where this is so I never refer anyone to board thier horse there.
> 
> Cant believe the nerve of some people !!


Its in Highlands Ranch( South of Denver) on a small private property owned by some family friends with just a few other boarders.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

The fact that you posted they are "family friends" helps me understand why you didn't get in the BO's face straight away......but still no excuse. They need to understand, VERY clearly.....that if the other person gets hurt OR hurts your horse...THEY are liable. And-the idiot could just wind up owning the place! 

I would have my horses outta there so fast.......GRRRRR I would be furious too!


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Omg I would have had a FIT! Isn't there an agreement of some sort that other boarders are not to ride/touch your horse?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

:shock:

She's friggin lucky that wasn't me or I'd have taken her mechanical car part and walloped her right upside the head with it!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I would get on google maps and look for other places to keep your horse and ask some friends for temporary boarding to get your horses out of there until you could find a permanet stable to keep them at.

The ignorance of some people.

While you are on Google, look for some representation if it has to go to court becaure this can get even more ugly real fast. And as other people have stated the other girl is in the wrong. I don't know about Colorado laws, but in Illinois they have an equine law that states anyone who engages in activities that involve horses do so at their own risk, and the owner has no fault if the participant gets hurt. I'm sure if you look you can find a similar one. And get a statement from the vet/chiropractor stating the horse is in no condition to ride, just to verify to your representative/judge.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Also if anyone was present during the argument, I would get them on your side if you need someone to testify that they were riding your horse, in case she turns around and says she never even touched your horse.


----------



## BJJ (Jun 18, 2010)

I agree. If the barnowner is that unaware of what is going on in their own barn, what else is happening to your horses? That's why I don't board. They would be charging me--with assault!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> Personally if she had climbed on one of my horses with out permission she would be looking at the back side of a cop. I would call the sheriff office and have her arrested. Might not sick but she would get the idea real fast.


I agree. I would NOT tolerate anyone messing with my horse without permission. 

I see it as a possible fault of BO or BM though. Things like that don't happen in vacuum and I HARDLY believe she managed to get on other people horses all the time (and I'm sure not just your horse) without anyone seeing it. I'm really sorry you have to meet such nasty people. Tell your BO and if he/she is not going to take care of the problem just change the barn.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I would be so livid if that happened to my girl. You should move your horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

This made me so mad I could barely sit still to finish reading the responses. I probably would have taken that chain bit from her and beat her with it. I also would have threatened to bill her for any and all chiropractor bills for riding your horse without permission, and vet bills for any new problems, laughed at her mother and retaliated with threats of my own legal action, and THEN I would have reamed the BO a new one, because I'm assuming she/he knows what's being done for your horse, and should have DESTROYED this person as soon as she touched your horse. Give them all a piece of your mind, and find a better place.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Im fuming right now. Oh my god. Get your horse out of there and sue her sorry...umm....you know what I mean. I would be furious that lady's nuts!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

How did the meeting go?

And thank you for saving a slaughter bound horse!!

Is it possible that she has caused further damage to his chiropractic health by riding him when the chiropractor/vet said not to?


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

hmmmm how did nobody know she was riding your horse and get it sorted first? By any chace is she another friend of the bo?
Also there are laws stating that you cant take out another horse without the owners written consent


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Unbelievable, I hope you manage to sort it out and she never comes near your horse again but once the damage is done it might not be able to be undone. Good luck.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I'd be finding out if this is something the BO allows this girl to do. She obviously didn't think she did anything wrong or she wouldn't have told you what she did. If is normal for people to ride horses belonging to others at this barn, then I would move my horse as soon as possible. The BO should be able to put a stop to it though. I board my horse and although I don't think it's posted in the actual barn rules, it's just common sense that you don't ride, groom or mess with someone elses horses in any way. I don't see how a boarding barn could be ran any other way.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Go cautiously here folks, and keep the outrage ramped down just a bit.

I have a bit of a problem believing that _any_ BO would allow some random 'friend' to ride someone else's horse. Especially one she knew was under vet care for its back and nutritional issues.

The whole story sounds a little farfetched to me, but maybe that's just because I'm cynical, and the OP is new. 

It seriously sounds like some tween/teen made up drama. I could of course be wrong, but I believe I smell a rat.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

You should suggest to the barn owner that you could put a lock on the stall...just and idea though:/


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

There's no legal action that can be taken, and if if there was she's th eone at fault. That horse is yours, not hers. She has no right to get on your horse without your permission. Its like trespassing or using someone's property without permission. 

Plus, if the chiropractor could explain in court the hazard to the horses health that she caused with the riding then that could also be considered property damage.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> I have a bit of a problem believing that _any_ BO would allow some random 'friend' to ride someone else's horse. Especially one she knew was under vet care for its back and nutritional issues.


I met such BO in person. They even put people they wanted to get rid off the property on known dangerous horses (I know of 3 people sent into ER).


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

There are some nasty BO's out there Speed Racer. Not everyone is ethical. I took a lesson at a barn where some very icky things went on- such as the BO using a boarders stud to breed her mares without his permission, and allowing her children to use other people's horses when their friends came over to go riding.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Perhaps, Kitten. 

But I have a VERY hard time believing someone would go off on a horse's owner with the farrier and another witness standing right there, especially since they knew the horse didn't belong to them.

I've had people ride my horse without permission when he was boarded so that's not so farfetched, but the whole, "She called her mother, and her mother said she was going to SUE ME!" just doesn't ring true.

When I found out my horse was being ridden without my permission, those people scattered like the cowardly cockroaches they were. The BO also got a horrendous tongue lashing, and I found another place for my horse within 10 days. There wasn't any 'meeting' set up, either. I poured my wrath out on all of them that same day.

I think _someone's_ been reading too many Saddle Club books.

Interesting dichotomy though, since on another thread a member was saying how she felt sorry for someone's bad tempered horse and was handling him _without permission_, because he needed training. 

That OP got luvs and hugs, until I stepped in and told her to back off and stop touching someone else's property.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Perhaps, Kitten.
> 
> But I have a VERY hard time believing someone would go off on a horse's owner with the farrier and another witness standing right there, especially since they knew the horse didn't belong to them.
> 
> ...


Ha-ha! I see your point. Although some people are indeed very nasty and have no problems to yell at you and tell you really weird things.

I had personal unpleasant experience in the last barn I boarded when my horse's mane was all full of something extremely sweet and sticky in a morning. Mom called me to come out, but by the time I went there to clean (I worked with 2 hours commute) other horses chewed off all mane (I assume because it was sweet). She just had nasty looking left-overs all over the neck. Awful! Took 2 years to come back! I bet $100 BO grandkids did it (as they did lots of not-so-horse-friendly things), but I had no proof and noone see anything (of course). :twisted: Needless to say I moved them out of place pretty soon.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Good points, Speed Racer. I definitely think that a serious issue such as this (especially with the horses stated medical condition) would require immediate attention from the BO. It does leave one to wonder why the situation wasn't dealt with right away. 


> Interesting dichotomy though, since on another thread a member was saying how she felt sorry for someone's bad tempered horse and was handling him _without permission_, because he needed training.
> 
> That OP got luvs and hugs, until I stepped in and told her to back off and stop touching someone else's property.


I'm of the opinion that nobody should be messing with another persons horse for any reason...even if they mean well. If the horse is being abuse or something serious, call animal control, but otherwise it's nobodys buisness.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Wasn't aware there was another thread- agree with you Speed Racer- NO ONE should touch your horse without permission. Ever!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

sandy2u1 said:


> I'm of the opinion that nobody should be messing with another persons horse for any reason...even if they mean well. If the horse is being abuse or something serious, call animal control, but otherwise it's nobodys buisness.


Exactly. If it ain't yours, *don't touch it!

*Gads, didn't we all learn that in kindergarten? Why is that concept so hard for some people to grasp?

They're also the first ones to have a conniption if someone else so much as _looks_ in the general direction of their own things.

Entitlement-addled people rile me up. So do people who embellish a story to make it sound more dramatic.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Because some people spent kindergarden eating paste.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

draftrider said:


> Because some people spent kindergarden eating paste.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Good point, draft!


----------



## ALottaTrot (Feb 1, 2010)

draftrider said:


> Because some people spent kindergarden eating paste.


:lol::rofl::rofl:
OMG, I just died.
:clap:


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Bobbie West was a paste eater in my kindergarten class. Now he is in jail for armed robbery. He isn't good at leaving things that don't belong to him alone either.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Apparently, eating paste must clog the 'common sense' filter in people's brains. 

I knew a kid in kindergarten who ate paste, too. Have no idea whatever happened to him but he was kind of a goober, so I wouldn't be surprised if he wound up being a guest at the Barred Hilton! :wink:


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I never ate paste but I did once eat a butterfly sticker in kindergarden. I didn't want Tanya Miller to have it so I ate it. But I've never done anything like that since!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Now that you mention it.....this is fishy :?! I realize that you should not touch someone elses property (because I once almost got the sh*t scared out of me by my riding instructor because I petted another clients horse.:hide: She thought I was trying to take its halter off. And then two more people came up to back my instructor up :shock:.)

Why wasn't it handled then and there? If my horse was more than patted on the neck, (even then I would be paranoid) I would be rasing hell to anybody who was in my path, particularly the person who messed with my horse and the BO!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

draftrider said:


> I never ate paste but I did once eat a butterfly sticker in kindergarden. I didn't want Tanya Miller to have it so I ate it.


I'd have eaten it too. Tanya Miller can go get stuffed! :clap:

I never saw the appeal of eating paste. It's not like it tasted good or anything, it was _paste!_ :shock:

I did push a kid off the swings once, though. He was one of those whiny, spoiled, bratty kids who cried every day for his mommy. Irritated the snot out of me, so one day when he was being his usual pansy little self, I shoved him backwards off the swing.

He ran crying to the teacher, and I got in trouble. But it was WORTH it! He left me alone after that, and ran away whenever he saw me on the playground. Muaahaahaa! :twisted:

I'm not normally a bully, but that kid just pushed _all_ my buttons. I grew up with 5 brothers; I didn't have the patience for a whiny, prissy boy!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, aside from the fact that some of you find this situation fishy...I'm going to add in what I think, whether it be fishy or true.

First thing, MOVE your horse. Seeing as how there arn't many people boarding at that barn in the first place, someone had to of seen her riding your horse and should have said something. Since they didn't, that means that it's just going to happen again. I would not keep my horse there at all. No one should be riding or doing anything (but petting) to your horse. Also, the fact that the BO didn't do anything makes me think they are friends with the person who rode your horse, which means if that person decides to ride your horse again, the BO won't give a crap. Just move your horse's.

As for legal action. That woman can not do anything. If she tries, she's just going to get herself in trouble for what she has done. Also, if you wish to pursue this 'legal action', than you will need witnesses, and even than...it's probably just going to make the judge laugh. Your best bet is to get out of there. Tell your parents ASAP, and as speed racer said in the beginning...let them hash it out.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I met such BO in person. They even put people they wanted to get rid off the property on known dangerous horses (I know of 3 people sent into ER).


That sounds like my old barn eek


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

The situation does seem a bit fishy to me. Call me a skeptic...

Speed Racer...really, you never ate paste? Not even the good minty kind? 

As far as the situation goes...I need to move my horse to that barn. He needs ridden really bad and he seems to get enjoyment out of putting people in their place (myself included)...maybe he just needs some bratty kid who thinks that they can ride. I would allow it to happen with a super secure waiver and with 911 on hold.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Where I board it says right in the contract that you are not allowed to enter any other persons stall or paddock without the owner present. I am so glad that there are only 4 of us and all adults. I can't remember the last time I saw another owner.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

corinowalk said:


> Speed Racer...really, you never ate paste? Not even the good minty kind?


Really corino, I never did. Wasn't even aware they had a mint flavored paste. Blech.... :-x


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I guess you can lump me in with the weirdos then. I was a paste eating MACHINE in kindergarten. I have no idea why but I can still remember the taste. Just incase you were wondering, it tastes *just* like it smells. Gross.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Corino, you're a horse person. Of _course_ you're weird. You never had a chance..... :lol:


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Now this thread makes me giggle. 

Corino is a paste eater.... shhh pass it on!

Ok, so who of us refused to share the black crayon then? I remember some little punk refused to share the black crayon, and I had to make all my outlines in red. That REALLY ticked me off!!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

wannahorse22 said:


> You should suggest to the barn owner that you could put a lock on the stall...just and idea though:/


 
hate to interupt the paste eating crew.....and NO, I DID NOT! :lol:

I do agree with Speedracer, that perhaps something did happen, but it really does sound a bit overdramatic, IMO. 

Besides that I could NOT let the above post go unnoticed. TO EVER LOCK YOUR HORSES STALL IS DANGEROUS. No 2 ways about it. Not even something to EVER consider. 

And-just to be REALLY clear, here, I will, without an owner present, or permission from anyone, do what I can if a horse is in danger, of hurting himself or another. First I would look for BO, but in their absence, I will do something, depending upon what is appropriate. I find it a bit scary that some actually have contracts not to? That would be how I would interpret a contract that forbids touching, entering, etc. Guess I board with VERY reasonable people, and we all look after each other, and all the horses. Hope to find the same when I take mine back to Va.......


----------



## BellaAndOlly (Jun 25, 2010)

franknbeans - I'm with you. I guess our barn is unusual but we're all fairly close, and there's lots of boarders but the BO has get togethers and fun shows for the home crew. We all practice different disciplines but we all look out for eachother. if someone else's horse is loose, I won't hesitate to grab him or her and put him or her back where they belong. Also, pretty much anyone who's around when it's time to bring the stall-board horses back into the barn helps the BO out, because there's lots of horses to lead in. Everyone knows that it's done and whenever we're out there when it's time to bring them in, we grab whoever's horse we're closest to and lead them to their stall. We look out for one another. And if there's something minor, I'll definitely find the BO and alert them to anything going on but if it's a dangerous situation, i'm grabbin whichever horse needs help. I'd hope that people would do the same if my horses were in danger.. but it's definitely understood that you don't ride someone else's horse without permission.. that borders on stealing, because you're stealing the energy that was put into the horse. I dunno. Not something that would happen at our barn, but we don't have a "no touch" policy.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I guess I have always been lucky, and I have boarded at no less than 10 places over my long life, as well as being a BO myself, and I have never heard of anyone being so stupid as to ride someone elses horse! I love my BO's! Every one of them!)


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh my god, how could ANYONE have the nerve to attempt to ride your horse WITHOUT permission from the owner! You poor thing! That is just absolutely UNACCEPTABLE, and the way she spoke to you, I'm shocked! I would be changing barns straight up if you can, if not, suss it out with the BO and if her riding your horse has resulted in more damage to his back I would be thinking about legal action. And in what grounds is she hoping to sue you for? What a completely ignorant selfish arrogant woman.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

At the two places I boarded at the only reason you touched a horse was for your safety. We pasture boarded, and there was a whip by the gate to keep any pushy horse back. If any horse is pushy or ill mannered around the gate when you are trying to remove your horse a whip cracked into the air will straighten them out. If they don't respect that then the boarder needs to go to the BO and let them know they have a dangerous animal that needs to be separated out of the general herd. In Illinois there is an equine law involving injury at any equestrian center, but the BO also has an obligation to keep the pasture safe from a poorly behaved horse.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Just to be sure I'm understanding correctly, the girl who has been riding (or trying to ride) your horse is another boarder, correct? Or is it the property owner?

If it's another boarder, an _immediate _call to the barn owner would be in order to discuss their policies on boarders riding other clients' horses without permission. If the barn owner was already aware that this was going on, especially considering the health issues your horse has, I'd be moving my horse out of there ASAP. 

It's more likely that the barn owner didn't know this other girl was riding your horse without your permission. Many boarding barns have specific rules that clients may not ride other people's horses at all; others require written permission from the owner of the horse. 

My barn is small and generally friendly, but not so friendly that people will just randomly take another person's horse out for a ride without first asking (or having the horse offered to them). It's called being an adult, and being respectful of other people's property. . .and yes, as much as horses may be viewed as companions, they are also property.

Back to the OP - the girl who rode your horse sounds like a bit of a whack-job. So, I'd definitely be calling the BO to let them know what happened. . .they may not want someone like that in their barn!


----------



## ALottaTrot (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you spoken with the BO yet? Any updates on this situation?


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

As if somyone would actually do that! That's horrible!! I hate poeple that think they can do anything and everything with horses that dont even belong to them. 
Your poor horse.
I hope everything gets better. And that horrible personne gets put in her place.


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

Far-fetched or not, people really can be idiots. I have a friend with horses who's had tons of trouble. She owns her property, but still has trouble with people messing with her herd. I go out there all the time (with permission. I'm allowed to do anything but ride because some of the horses aren't trained.) and I've caught people tormenting her horses. I said something about it once because I wasn't sure if maybe she'd told someone else they could go out there. She was livid! She has an emotionally unstable horse (due to bad experiences in the past) that can't be trusted. When I told her that the horse looked upset when the people were messing with it, she told me if I saw them again, feel free to tell them off. They were teenagers and Patches, a 16 hh paint, could kill them in a few seconds of panic. If this can happen on private property, I'll believe that people will pull it in a boarding stable. And these kids' families would have sued for all my friend had if one of them had been hurt.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> hate to interupt the paste eating crew.....and NO, I DID NOT! :lol:
> 
> I do agree with Speedracer, that perhaps something did happen, but it really does sound a bit overdramatic, IMO.
> 
> ...



Well I think it was in our contract to prevent people going in and doing something or being hurt by another persons horse. That aside, if a horse was in danger of course we can go in and help them. We are a very small barn and everyone looks out for each others horses - brings them in and such. I can see the BO's point of view though as I have seen people sue each other because they were hurt by the other persons horse when they had no business being near them. 

There is a HUGE difference between helping each other out and riding each others horses.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

@ ChristianCowgirl, you are so right about people being idiots. I used to have people drive past my pasture all the time and get out to mess with the horses. Most of them just tried to pet them or feed grass, but some would try to feed them all sorts of random things, even things that could make them sick, because they didn't know better. And I had to really let two preteen boys HAVE it because they were throwing rocks over the fence at them to see them run. After that I put up electric fence and grew a big briar hedge along the roadside. I hope the OP got out of that place, since she seems to have gotten out of this thread, lol. :wink:


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> And I had to really let two preteen boys HAVE it because they were throwing rocks over the fence at them to see them run.


Been there. you think next to the road is bad? try having a rotating tennant trailer park next to your arena. Every year, new people move into this trailer park (most of whom let their young children run around as they please). And once you start riding in that pasture/arena, you are garunteed to have a dozen kids under the age of ten right at the fence repeatedly screaming things at you usually in this order:
(and I never respond to them, I just go on riding like they weren't there, which is hard when the horses kind of get freaked out by them)

"Can I pet the horsey?"
"Can I ride the pony?"
"Whats your name?"
"why can't I ride the pony?"
"How old are you?"

This is where some kids lose interest and start screaming and running around in the yard next to the fence, and one starts waving a stick around to get my attention. Again, freaking the horse out even more

"Are you a cowgirl?"
"Why aren't you talking to us?"
"Hey old lady!" (may I mention that I am only 16)

And my personal favorite which is asked about ten times before the last of the kids leave:

"Are you deaf?"

Gotta love little kids. I've tried being nice and explaining to them that they are scaring the horse by being next to the fence, but that just draws them even closer to the fence.

And if the little kids weren't bad enough, there are always those junior high "gangsters" who really can't accept that they are still to young to make their own decisions or pack their own lunch for school. And this year, they were throwing rocks at the yearling :evil:. What they didn't know by this point is the person who owns the horses and the land is a retired cop, who has helped train most of the cops and dogs who are on duty now. After they found out, their eyes were this big :shock::shock::shock::shock:. All four of them. We haven't had trouble with them since.


----------



## corabee (Jun 6, 2010)

I dont think the op is here


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Not surprised.

Most folks run away when they've been outed.

She might be back in a month or two, when this thread has long died.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

ChristianCowgirl said:


> Far-fetched or not, people really can be idiots. I have a friend with horses who's had tons of trouble. She owns her property, but still has trouble with people messing with her herd. I go out there all the time (with permission. I'm allowed to do anything but ride because some of the horses aren't trained.) and I've caught people tormenting her horses. I said something about it once because I wasn't sure if maybe she'd told someone else they could go out there. She was livid! She has an emotionally unstable horse (due to bad experiences in the past) that can't be trusted. When I told her that the horse looked upset when the people were messing with it, she told me if I saw them again, feel free to tell them off. They were teenagers and Patches, a 16 hh paint, could kill them in a few seconds of panic. If this can happen on private property, I'll believe that people will pull it in a boarding stable. And these kids' families would have sued for all my friend had if one of them had been hurt.


Good gosh I KNOW!!! our next door neighbor has WRAPPED BARBED WIRE around my sisters pinto stally's pastern... BARBED WIRE!!!

Just last year we were given a yearling and her two year old brother. When said b!tch saw them out in pasture that night, she freakin let the horses loose and chased them. Kate(being new to the property) ended up running into a T-post... She had a gash on her face running up her cheek bone, and a couple marks on her shoulder. 

She has dumped out our water troughs.

Randomly torrorizes our horses.

And actually tryed to let the dogs out of their kennal. Stupid *** got the hell bitten out of her hand(we were worried that the dogs might get an std because of it).

She has let the stally's into the field with the mares.

We FINALLY got our cameras put up, and all the bs has ended.

Good thing too because I was borderline shooting her(at the time) pregnant ars!

the latest thing she has done is rev her engian when the mares and foals(no we are not breeders, we have two unintentional foals, and they are planned on being loved forever) are in the front pasture by the road...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaAndOlly (Jun 25, 2010)

^^^^^^^^
Really, if all that stuff happened, you'd be eligible to file criminal mischief charges.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

HA! not in this county... like litterally THE worst justice system i've ever met! Luckely its so crappy, and we have castle laws. That you COULD shoot someone on your property and they would just shrug you off because they dont want to deal with it. Not to mention, she is "friends" with all the male cops...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Also we dont have any evedance that she is the one who did that stuff(I know its her because I saw her and her boyfriend driving past our house late at night-I was milking the goats(our house burned down)- they were flashing a light beem on our property driving 5mph)... well we do have a bloody fingerprint from the dog incedent, but like I said-justice system!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

GreyRay, if you do catch her doing something, call the sheriff, and make sure you tell them you're sure she did the past stuff too. They might not be able to do anything legally but they might put the fear of God in her, if you know what I mean. We have some great sheriffs working around here. :lol:


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

A knack for horses said:


> Been there. you think next to the road is bad? try having a rotating tennant trailer park next to your arena. Every year, new people move into this trailer park (most of whom let their young children run around as they please). And once you start riding in that pasture/arena, you are garunteed to have a dozen kids under the age of ten right at the fence repeatedly screaming things at you usually in this order:
> (and I never respond to them, I just go on riding like they weren't there, which is hard when the horses kind of get freaked out by them)


Ugh. . .feral children are a major pet peeve of mine. For as much as parents go on and on about what "little miracles" and "blessings" children are, there are an awful lot of people who seem content to let their offspring run wild and annoy the rest of the neighborhood.:-x And it's always the parents who never supervise their own kids, who are the first to cry "lawsuit" when their lil angel goes someplace they had no business being and gets hurt.:?


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Jolly Badger said:


> Ugh. . .feral children are a major pet peeve of mine. For as much as parents go on and on about what "little miracles" and "blessings" children are, there are an awful lot of people who seem content to let their offspring run wild and annoy the rest of the neighborhood.:-x And it's always the parents who never supervise their own kids, who are the first to cry "lawsuit" when their lil angel goes someplace they had no business being and gets hurt.:?


Exactly why I don't want the young ones around! (besides the fact they creep out the horses). 
One lady gave me a dirty look the other day because the horse I was riding spooked and gave a small buck (I wouldn't even call it a crow hop) after one of the kids ran up from nowhere and started screaming at me. 
:-x Not so lucky for me, the kids weren't the least bit scared from it.

P.S. feral children, that is a hysterical way of putting it!


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

Kids can be so dumb! When I was little, I loved horses, but I never ran up to them and didn't touch until I had permission. That was mostly because I knew they weren't mine and partly because I've always had a healthy respect for their power. I just don't understand kids who seem to think they're like a big puppy. They don't realize they're putting themselves, other people and the horses at risk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Trust me, I know.

I was showing a very hot, very unpredictable stud horse of my trainer's one year.....I was somewhat afraid of this horse, but I sucked it up because the original rider dropped out sick and Toni was recovering from injury. While I was waiting by the arena (I was next) and keeping the horse far away from everyone else (I had like, seven red ribbons n the tail), I had four little boys run RIGHT BEHIND MY HORSE'S BUTT.

Now, I handled it and right when the colt started bucking I pulled his nose toward them instead. And then the Mom came up....and I quote her exactly... "What the hell? That horse could have _killed _my kids! That dangerous horse shouldn't be at a show."

Okay, yes, he is a hazard, but that's why I was keeping him seperate and that's why there were ribbons. He was only four years old, for christ's sake. He was still young and inexperienced. And that still isn't an excuse for running behind a horse's rear.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Thats a pain in the butt Sorrel. o.- Some people show NO respect for people and their owners. If someone brings her/his kids to a horse show, they should tell there kids to be CAREFUL around horses.


----------



## BellaAndOlly (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah, feral kids. Friend of my family had a husky that was not kid-friendly. They were aware of this and took precautions, such as a 6 foot privacy fence as well as a 5 foot chain link fence and signs all over the property that said "beware of dog". Some brat children, probly 10 or so, decided to sneak through the gate and climb the fence and then proceeded to throw sticks at the dog, who wound up biting one of them. Kid's fault, right? Nope. Lawsuit filed by the parents was upheld in court and the family friend had to pay all medical bills AND put the dog down. Great dog with people it knew, just not random kids who broke through 2 fences to tease it. And yet the dog has to be put down, by court order. Bogus. I hate parents who don't take responsibilty for their children's stupidity.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I call bratty, evil children crotch droppings. 

Heck, even a mother wolverine teaches her pups more manners than some of these supposed human parents!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

And it's obvious these parents are against child leashes, where their kids belong


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

And to think, i get picked on because im *too* protective of my kids! One step over the line at the barn and back to the car they go. Safety is not something to be played around with. 

Don't get me wrong, they are allowed to have fun. They get to pet the (right) horses and give them treats and on special occasions, they are allowed to be ponied around on a nice older horse we have at the barn. They are not allowed to pet a horse without asking...no running (which is hard...they are 19 months and 3) no screaming. They both know they arent allowed and further back on a horse than its shoulder and even then, I am always present. I dont take them to the farm with me and just go about my normal business. Its a special day for them and I rarely get anything accomplished. Thats what happens when you want your kids to stay safe.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> And to think, i get picked on because im *too* protective of my kids! One step over the line at the barn and back to the car they go. Safety is not something to be played around with.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they are allowed to have fun. They get to pet the (right) horses and give them treats and on special occasions, they are allowed to be ponied around on a nice older horse we have at the barn. They are not allowed to pet a horse without asking...no running (which is hard...they are 19 months and 3) no screaming. They both know they arent allowed and further back on a horse than its shoulder and even then, I am always present. I dont take them to the farm with me and just go about my normal business. Its a special day for them and I rarely get anything accomplished. Thats what happens when you want your kids to stay safe.


:clap::clap::clap:

I applaud you for being a responsible mother!

And there is nothing wrong with taking precautions with your children, especially when they are that young


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have to go back to the paste thing.

Question #1 - Do you people really remember if you ate paste or not in kindergarten? Gosh, all I remember about kindergarten is filling my straw (for my milk) up with my cheese and I poked little round holes in a slice of American Cheese Food. I do not remember if we even had paste.

Question #2 - Mint paste? Really? Why make it minty?




For the record, I am with SR on the validity of the original post.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I think I love you, Corino. :clap:

I wish _more_ parents had your common sense.

Yes, I like children. No, I don't want your sticky, snotty nosed, screaming 'special angel' running up behind my horse and sticking its hand between his back legs.

That's a good way to get your 'precious gift from God' booted 100 yards down the aisleway!


----------

